# Rabies shot question



## ChiCaddy (Nov 26, 2011)

Hi All,

My little boy is almost 5 months old and I plan to get him the rabies vaccine sometime this week. Just had a few questions about what to expect and is the vaccine different or possibly smaller based on the size dog we have. He is a week away from 5 months and weights just a little over 5 lb. Thanks for the help.


----------



## Chi Nation (Mar 7, 2012)

I usually give the rabies vacc every year because its required in order to get their liscense, but many people only give the vaccine once in the dogs first year and thats it. Some do not give the vaccine at all. I have heard of a lot of smaller breeds having fatal reactions to the three year rabies vacc also. I personally think they all should have at least the first vaccination but after that its really by choice and not so much necessity. If you live in a rural area where the chances of your dog running into a rabid animal is high, then a rabie shot is def a necessity.


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

I actually prefer to wait until 8 or 9 months. I dose benadryl day before, day of and day after.


----------



## Jennmay (Dec 31, 2011)

Holy had hers at 4 months she was under 2lbs she did fine. I will get mine rabies yearly we live in the woods lol..


----------



## Tink (Oct 14, 2009)

Neither of mine have ever had any reaction to the rabies vaccine. I get it done yearly, I'm a little bit concerned about the three yearly vaccine, that's a lot to put in their systems all at once. 

Just fyi, most grooming and boarding places require proof of rabies vaccine before they will allow your dog. Most pet stores say they require proof too, but I've never been asked so I think it's just for show. Though I will say, I used to take the dogs in to PetsMart to get their nails clipped, and even though the store didn't ask for proof of rabies, the groomer's section in the back of the store did.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

The 3 year rabies and the 1 year rabies ARE EXACTLY THE SAME. The only thing that is different is the label. They are the same exact product. The 3 year rabies is not stronger than the 1 year.

Duration of immunity studies are proving a 7 year protection after just ONE shot. (Google Dr. Schultz if you are interested in reading more).

Rabies is governed by local and state laws. Therefore you have to do what the law requires, or not - at your own risk. If your local ordinance still calls for a yearly rabies shot, try to get that changed!!! Most states are accepting the 3 year rabies. There is NO reason to give it yearly. It is the vaccine that causes the most vaccinosis problems in our dogs. Less is better.


----------



## ChiCaddy (Nov 26, 2011)

Thanks for all the replies and great info. I will definitely ask the Vet today if the one year vaccine is the same dose as the 3 year one. Curious to know what his response will be.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

ChiCaddy said:


> Thanks for all the replies and great info. I will definitely ask the Vet today if the one year vaccine is the same dose as the 3 year one. Curious to know what his response will be.


Let's hope he tells the TRUTH.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Proof these rabies shots are the SAME. They are just labeled differently. One is labeled as a 1 year, one as a 3 year. They contain the same exact ingredients. The 3 year is not stronger than the 1 year.

Material Safety Data Sheets (MSDS) for Imrab 1 versus Imrab 3 ....

Imrab 1 (the yearly 'booster')

http://imrab.us.merial.com/imrab/PDF/MSDS-IMRAB-1.pdf

Imrab 3 (the 3 year 'booster')

http://imrab.us.merial.com/imrab/PDF/MSDS-IMRAB_3_(USA).pdf


----------



## ChiCaddy (Nov 26, 2011)

Got the one year dose. Vet gave me a vague explanation how the shot is the same does but the 3 year one lasts for 3 years. Also he was a little concerned that my dogs baby teeth are still in. He is almost 5 months. When did others have their baby teeth start to fall out and new teeth come in?


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

I will be getting my girls the 3 year Rabies. Even the 1 year will last 7-8 years in our little ones. I am switching to the 3 year because I do not want to cause more issues for them by over-immunizing.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

ChiCaddy said:


> Got the one year dose. Vet gave me a vague explanation how the shot is the same does but the 3 year one lasts for 3 years. Also he was a little concerned that my dogs baby teeth are still in. He is almost 5 months. When did others have their baby teeth start to fall out and new teeth come in?


Vets have to go by how the product is labeled. If the rabies vaccine is labeled as a one year vaccine, that is what it is. If it's a 3 year vaccine, then it doesn't have to be repeated for 3 years. It is the *label* that is different, not the solution in the vials. A one year rabies CAN LAST 7 years and probably longer. That is what the duration of immunity studies are researching and proving. 

Chi's seem to lose their baby teeth later than other breeds and develop 'shark mouth' where the adult teeth come in as a separate row from the baby teeth. Double canines are common. Just have the baby teeth pulled at your dogs neuter. That way they just have one anesthesia.


----------



## ChiCaddy (Nov 26, 2011)

Brodysmom said:


> Chi's seem to lose their baby teeth later than other breeds and develop 'shark mouth' where the adult teeth come in as a separate row from the baby teeth. Double canines are common. Just have the baby teeth pulled at your dogs neuter. That way they just have one anesthesia.


Thats great advice. Will waiting a few months to neuter have any negative effects on him?


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

ChiCaddy said:


> Thats great advice. Will waiting a few months to neuter have any negative effects on him?


I used to be in the camp of neutering at 5-6 months. Now I don't see a problem with waiting a few more months and letting them get some of the benefits of their hormones for closing their growth plates. Just keep a very close eye on him. When he starts lifting his leg, that's a signal that he is maturing. If you wait too long after that starts, you can have some marking issues.


----------



## ChiCaddy (Nov 26, 2011)

Brodysmom said:


> I used to be in the camp of neutering at 5-6 months. Now I don't see a problem with waiting a few more months and letting them get some of the benefits of their hormones for closing their growth plates. Just keep a very close eye on him. When he starts lifting his leg, that's a signal that he is maturing. If you wait too long after that starts, you can have some marking issues.


Oh he most definitely already started lifting his leg about 2 weeks ago. The last "accident" we had was maybe about a month ago. Hope he stays this way and doesn't mark. Then again when he escaped his pen when we weren't home, he made a tinkle on a bag in the bedroom. Is that marking? He seems to behave better when we are home and keeping an eye on him. I don't think he is anywhere near ready to roam the house at will when we are not home.


----------



## LBChi (Mar 12, 2012)

Mine just had a 3 year vaccine last week. They are doing fine. I'm happy to see that its the same as the yearly one though, and glad they won't have to have another one in a few years.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

ChiCaddy said:


> Oh he most definitely already started lifting his leg about 2 weeks ago. The last "accident" we had was maybe about a month ago. Hope he stays this way and doesn't mark. Then again when he escaped his pen when we weren't home, he made a tinkle on a bag in the bedroom. Is that marking? He seems to behave better when we are home and keeping an eye on him. I don't think he is anywhere near ready to roam the house at will when we are not home.


Use your own judgement. Lifting a leg in the house would buy him a neuter appointment if he were mine.  I don't put up with that. OR.... you could try a belly band and see if you can hold off a few more months if you want. Just be aware that once marking starts in the house, it is very difficult to stop.


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

Brodysmom said:


> Use your own judgement. Lifting a leg in the house would
> buy him a neuter appointment if he were mine.  I don't put up with that. OR.... you could try a belly band and see if you can hold off a few more months if you want. Just be aware that once marking starts in the house, it is very difficult to stop.


That is exactly why Jaxx got neutered at six months. He lifted his leg once in the house and the next call I made was to schedule the neutering appt. Luckily he has went back to squatting to go. My BF says that male dogs aren't suppose to squat but I am glad he does.


----------



## Suzn (Feb 8, 2012)

jesuschick said:


> I actually prefer to wait until 8 or 9 months. I dose benadryl day before, day of and day after.


Paco is being neutered Monday and having a vaccination too. Do you think I should give him Benedryl first. I am very anxious about it. How I love this dog!!


----------

